

The Tragic Death of Practically Everything - gspyrou
http://technologizer.com/2010/08/18/the-tragic-death-of-practically-everything/

======
melissamiranda
Declaring something to be dead must be a sure fire way to get people to read
your article. Here are some others: [http://www.copyblogger.com/10-sure-fire-
headline-formulas-th...](http://www.copyblogger.com/10-sure-fire-headline-
formulas-that-work/)

